
Tesla has 58% EV market share in America, and no competition - 123six
https://www.kevinrooke.com/post/where-would-america-be-without-tesla
======
pasttense01
There is too much money being made by these traditional manufacturers with gas
guzzling SUVs and pickups for them to seriously work on EVs.

